# What else is out there?



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

As someone who has only picked up the hobby of mushroom hunting a few years ago, I have to say there is a lot of trial and error. Going out searching for a target can be disappointing when the right trees aren't around or the soil isn't quite right. 

While the Dryad Saddle consolation prize is cool every once in a while...what else is out there during the weeks preceding and following morel season we can pluck up? Been reading and watching alot about ramps and fiddleheads, thing is they never mention when these things show up or what else grows around them.

So, does anyone in Ohio(NE), know when the fiddleheads and ramps pop up in relation to the morel season? Or if youre from a different state and have a helpful observation that would be awesome.

For example, the ramps pop up a couple weeks before the morels until after they are gone.

Just looking to diversify my knowledge.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've never looked for fiddleheads, but my ramp patch starts popping about the same time the morels do. I can leave them to grow until I'm done hunting morels. I usually get after them in late May. I'm not a big fan of dryad saddle. To me it tasted like deep fried melon rind! I have heard of some folks pickling it, so that might be a way to go. 

Other than that, there's not a whole lot going on until chanterelles start coming on. By mid-July into August I can find boletes galore, but I've never had the nerve to actually eat one!


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 29, 2018)

Zabz said:


> As someone who has only picked up the hobby of mushroom hunting a few years ago, I have to say there is a lot of trial and error. Going out searching for a target can be disappointing when the right trees aren't around or the soil isn't quite right.
> 
> While the Dryad Saddle consolation prize is cool every once in a while...what else is out there during the weeks preceding and following morel season we can pluck up? Been reading and watching alot about ramps and fiddleheads, thing is they never mention when these things show up or what else grows around them.
> 
> ...


I always find ramps during spring turkey season in South East Ohio. Wich is the last week of April and the first few weeks of MAy. I don't know how much longer they stay around.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Bob Owens said:


> I always find ramps during spring turkey season in South East Ohio. Wich is the last week of April and the first few weeks of MAy. I don't know how much longer they stay around.


Ramps can hang for a little while. They kind of grow like garlic, and they throw a "stipe" or seedhead just like garlic does. You're not in danger of "losing" your ramps before that happens, and even shortly after! I know where my ramp patch is, and if I go down in there and see that they have sprouted and are growing, I'll take note of just how large they are. The stipe doesn't start growing until the leaves start dieing back. That's why I leave them until the morels are done.

The leaves are edible as well as the bulbs, and are delicious added to a salad. Or stirred into a haloushki.


----------

